# My turn to stir the pot....



## sammy33 (Feb 10, 2010)

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY IT MATTERS HOW SOMEONE HUNTS...WHAT THEY DO OR HOW THEY DO IT..WHO DID IT FIRST OR WHO DID IT LAST..I MEAN REALLY WHO AM I TO JUDGE ANYTHING..I DO NOT CARE ABOUT THE WAY OTHERS HUNT OR HOW THEY HUNT..I LOVE SEEING AND HEARING EVERYONES STORIES AND PICTURES...AND HOW THEY DID IT..HUNTING IS HUNTING AND NO MATTER WHAT ITS THE ONE THING WE HAVE IN COMMON IS WE ALL LIKE TO DO IT......SO EVERYONE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.AND HOPE TO SEE LOTS MORE..


----------



## wargmc (Feb 10, 2010)

amen


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 10, 2010)

Your not gonna win this arguement Sammy.....it is called opinions and different perspectives, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 10, 2010)

done arguing with u......move on..u missed the whole point i said it did not matter to me....to each his own...i am fine with anything...really ur starting to annoy me..hunting is hunting no matter what u do or how u do it..so lets just call it that and move on.. kay thanks


----------



## killa86 (Feb 10, 2010)

*If you cant beat em get a bigger stick!!!!*

Great post. About time someone spoke their mind. Someone said once it should be one on one with nature, me versus deer well thats great if your an awesome tracker but i am unable to locate and single out an individual animal and hunt this animal without technology. this means no trailcams, no foodplots, no mineral licks, no treestands this means hunting on the ground all natural. I myself have no problem with the way someone hunts. I love to hear success stories and watch faces light up when someone talks about their hunt. I dont care how its done.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 10, 2010)

up to the point of the law, hunt the way you want.

seeing anyone TRY force their way on you or me ain't right.

Now, lets not talk big govt!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Feb 10, 2010)

im with ya sammy if you want my 2cents if we all dont stick together none of us will be hunting anything much less the generations after us


----------



## tompkinsgil (Feb 10, 2010)

i like to read it all to each his own.after you been on hear for a while you can tell who knows what goin on and who dont you can just sit back and laugh !!!


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 10, 2010)

lol..i agree


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 10, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> done arguing with u......move on..u missed the whole point i said it did not matter to me....to each his own...i am fine with anything...really ur starting to annoy me..hunting is hunting no matter what u do or how u do it..so lets just call it that and move on.. kay thanks



Really?  It obviously does matter to you sir....otherwise why waste your time with this issue?  Remember....it is all to each his own....and I am sorry if it feels like an arguement, I ain't sweating it.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Really?  It obviously does matter to you sir....otherwise why waste your time with this issue?  Remember....it is all to each his own....and I am sorry if it feels like an arguement, I ain't sweating it.



Wolf dont you know ya aint suppose to argue with a lady!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Feb 10, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Wolf dont you know ya aint suppose to argue with a lady!



you can but a man wont win the battle


----------



## tompkinsgil (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Really?  It obviously does matter to you sir....otherwise why waste your time with this issue?  Remember....it is all to each his own....and I am sorry if it feels like an arguement, I ain't sweating it.


like i said you can tell  who knows and who dont .lol!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 10, 2010)

I DONT THINK MOST PEOPLE ON HERE CARE HOW YOU HUNT BUT WHEN YOU START TALKING OUT YOUR REAR AND POSTING OTHERS PICS FOLKS HERE WILL CALL YOU ON IT


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 10, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY IT MATTERS HOW SOMEONE HUNTS...WHAT THEY DO OR HOW THEY DO IT..WHO DID IT FIRST OR WHO DID IT LAST..I MEAN REALLY WHO AM I TO JUDGE ANYTHING..I DO NOT CARE ABOUT THE WAY OTHERS HUNT OR HOW THEY HUNT..I LOVE SEEING AND HEARING EVERYONES STORIES AND PICTURES...AND HOW THEY DID IT..HUNTING IS HUNTING AND NO MATTER WHAT ITS THE ONE THING WE HAVE IN COMMON IS WE ALL LIKE TO DO IT......SO EVERYONE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.AND HOPE TO SEE LOTS MORE..



It really doesn't matter until...



COUNTRY MIKE said:


> im with ya sammy if you want my 2cents if we all dont stick together none of us will be hunting anything much less the generations after us



There will be hogs for many gererations to come if...


Here I got a whole nickels worth.  First off the laws in GA and FL are different, we can all agree on that.  If you have hog issues no matter the severity of them you should do things one way.  If you don’t have problems and just have some hogs then you should handle it another way,  I hope we can all agree on that.  I read a post from someone that lives in FL that saw hog signs when they went to the grocery store on the side of the building.  That is a problem and some eradication should take place there..IMO.  I wouldn’t want my wife or one of my daughters to go to the store, step off the sidewalk at the end of the building and find a100#-150# boar that was mad at the world and charge her.  Would that happen?  Could that happen?

If we all continue on the path we are on, you do it your way I’ll do it mine, something will change, and possibly not for the good.  If WE don’t change them then I assure you someone will change the laws and you will do it their way.  Nobody wants that and I think we can all agree on that.

If you want to do something constructive find an organization in your area that needs food assistance, there are many, look for several.  Ask them if the would like pork.  Ask them if it would matter to them if it was wild hog.  If they are hesitant tell or ask them….you know if you cook wild hog to 170 degrees it kills any disease or freeze it for two weeks prior to cooking it kills any disease.  People are not informed…a lot do not know this.  A lot will accept your donations, now you have a tax write off, now your dog food isn’t as expensive or your fuel expense. 

Ok maybe it was more than a nickels worth


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 10, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I DONT THINK MOST PEOPLE ON HERE CARE HOW YOU HUNT BUT WHEN YOU START TALKING OUT YOUR REAR AND POSTING OTHERS PICS FOLKS HERE WILL CALL YOU ON IT




RNR ...and is that GA group he works closely with DN?.  I thought it was that other group that did that...U.S.D.A


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Feb 10, 2010)

Just go under the forum tools and delete the thread....

I agree with you, but it gets old reading all the negative stuff.

Delete the thread and don't look back. You get what you pay for on this site - good comments and bad - same goes for opinions.


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 10, 2010)

lol...thanks guys..


----------



## Florida Curdog (Feb 10, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> like i said you can tell  who knows and who dont .lol!!


Exactly !


----------



## satman32935 (Feb 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by tompkinsgil  
like i said you can tell who knows and who dont .lol!! 

x2, and sammy keep on keepin on!


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 11, 2010)

You can also tell who are ignorant, shallow minded and only think for themsleves....but they don't appear all that bright to begin with.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 11, 2010)

Also can tell who minds their on business. If it aint against the law don't worry bout it!!


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> You can also tell who are ignorant, shallow minded and only think for themsleves....but they don't appear all that bright to begin with.



How do you expect to have in intelligent or mind changing conversation with someone if you have to resort to calling us ignorant and shallow minded.  Thats kind of like the pot calling the kettle black.  Most people are somewhat open minded no matter their intelligence level until you shut them down.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is a good one bigbird1 posted in another thread.  Kinda applies here too.

http://wildboarusa.org/articles/image.htm


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Here is a good one bigbird1 posted in another thread.  Kinda applies here too.
> 
> http://wildboarusa.org/articles/image.htm



That is a good article!  It also mentions the REMOVAL of the hogs, not catching and releasing so they can "sic" the dogs on them again.  More people can understand using the dogs to remove the hogs as opposed to using the dogs to catch, chew on them some, release and catch again to see if the ear comes off.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

the ears only come off if you don't get there in time


----------



## tompkinsgil (Feb 11, 2010)

exactly!!!!


----------



## hevishot (Feb 11, 2010)

how many hogdoggers does it take to change a "lite bub"...?


----------



## hog head (Feb 11, 2010)

wolfpack do you hog hunt or just get on here to see how much you can stir huntin with dogs dont always mean killing with dogs that what tree stand are for


----------



## Fifty (Feb 11, 2010)

wolfpack how would you even know (which you dont) you dont even hunt


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 11, 2010)

Fifty said:


> wolfpack how would you even know (which you dont) you dont even hunt



See what I mean about bright folks?  It is not even about whether I hunt or not.  I could say yes, would that change anything, no.

So Hog Head and Fifty......one more since I know he is stalking me....JohnE.  Yes I hunt.....I have hundreds of pics of myself hunting, expecially hogs......I have 998 acres of hog heaven, lucky me.  

You all can take it like ya want and laugh all ya want....but when hog doggin gets banned because of ignorance of turning hogs loose just so your dogs can "harass" them again....making it sound like it is just a sport instead of hog control.......then I believe a lot of attitudes will change then....BUT....too late, thanks fellas.....for screwin it up for the future generations.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> You all can take it like ya want and laugh all ya want....but when hog doggin gets banned because of ignorance of turning hogs loose just so your dogs can "harass" them again....making it sound like it is just a sport instead of hog control.......then I believe a lot of attitudes will change then....BUT....too late, thanks fellas.....for screwin it up for the future generations.



So if there is no "problem" in the area you are in...what is exactly wrong with catch and release in your eyes if it is within the law?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 11, 2010)

Y'all keep it civil.


----------



## JohnE (Feb 11, 2010)

Personally I love it that the hogs are everywhere. Rooting up peoples yards, golf courses because I get phonecalls to go and catch those hogs. Farmers arent losing money, because we dont have much farmground down here in south florida.
There are some people that WANT me to release big barrs on their place.
Wolfpack, im sure you really aint that bad of a guy, but quit tryin to be tough from behind that computer screen. If not I will find where you live and drop a trailer load load of hogs in your front yard.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 11, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> but when hog doggin gets banned because of ignorance of turning hogs loose just so your dogs can "harass" them again



This statement is more ignorant than turning a hog loose. Dont ya think if they were going to ban hog hunting because of people turn hogs loose, than they would try making it illegal to turn them loose first?? I dont turn them loose because all i hunt is farmland and the farmers want them gone. Do i agree with turning them out around farmland for them to tear up more crops?NO!!  But ITS LEGAL!!!! If people want to do something and it is legal than go ahead, im not going to sit here and bash you for doing that, ill congradulate you on a good catch and keep the rest to myself.


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 11, 2010)

Jester......It is what the OTHER people with the power to make something illegal that concerns me.

JohnE.....drop those hogs and I will test out my brothers Ak-47...it'll be fun.  Then I will donate the pork and have a BBQ.

Redmond....I am talking about the ACT of turning the dogs on hogs only to turn the hogs loose again to get mauled later, again and again because they won't stick the hog or remove it.  Therefore it appears to be nothing more than just a "blood sport" instead of hog control.  This is how I see it.........those "PETA" type people are already ticked off that we run the dog on hogs to begin with.....but now they see that folks simply "sic" the dogs on hogs and release so they can do it again and again instead of removing them and ended the misery......NOW the "peta" folks are ROYALLY ticked off and they are gonna do something about it.

One day I'll share with ya my talk with two Environmental lawyers.....oh boy what fun.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Feb 11, 2010)

*opinions*

I agree with tompskin 2 each his own. But we catch and release where we caught them (BECAUSE WE WANT TO) and i dont fell like i have to ask someone on a forum.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Feb 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> It really doesn't matter until...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> Jester896 said:
> 
> 
> > It really doesn't matter until...
> ...


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

slawdawg69 said:


> oh the DRAMA!!! I am not gonna add any wood to the fire , I just want to let yall know that, I, being a rookie to the hog doggin world, thoroughly enjoy comin home after bein skunked in the woods and lookin at all the pics that are on here but this is ridiculous  , I cant stand the drama ,next thing someone will throw a rock and put an eye out ...... GIMME A BREAK!!!!!!



 don't you keep a pocket full


----------



## hoghunter08 (Feb 11, 2010)

tried to stay out of this one but its hard to sit back and listen to someone who doesnt know what hes talking about. wolfpack, obviously u have had a bad experience before and that has led to ur poor way of thinking. hunting with dogs is the most effective way to control hogs(which are a nuisance animal) dont get me wrong i love and i hope the good Lord willing i can continue to do it for the rest of life. but it burns me like nothing else when i hear of sombody trying to take away a sport that has become so dear to many of us.


----------



## hog head (Feb 11, 2010)

,albino wolly birds 

 were can i bay one of these


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Jester......It is what the OTHER people with the power to make something illegal that concerns me.



I whole heartedly agree with that. Share your discussion here


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 11, 2010)

hoghunter08 said:


> tried to stay out of this one but its hard to sit back and listen to someone who doesnt know what hes talking about. wolfpack, obviously u have had a bad experience before and that has led to ur poor way of thinking. hunting with dogs is the most effective way to control hogs(which are a nuisance animal) dont get me wrong i love and i hope the good Lord willing i can continue to do it for the rest of life. but it burns me like nothing else when i hear of sombody trying to take away a sport that has become so dear to many of us.



Are u serious?  I am NOT trying to take it away, trying to get people to actually think about it and why we might loose this because people make it a sport instead of hog control....if you catch hogs and stick'em or bring them back to slaughter.....GREAT!!  Keep it up!  But once again....if your catching and releasing and making it look like you simply enjoy watching the dogs chew on them just like the hog dog rodeos that was ONCE legal, not anymore......hate to see us loose the fun of hog doggin, just get rid of the hogs while your at it.


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 11, 2010)

is it prossible to not even know what to say right now.. for the first time i am a woman and i have nothing to say..


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

hush...you started this


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya`ll act right. There`s a Lady in the house.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Are u serious?  I am NOT trying to take it away, trying to get people to actually think about it and why we might loose this because people make it a sport instead of hog control....if you catch hogs and stick'em or bring them back to slaughter.....GREAT!!  Keep it up!  But once again....if your catching and releasing and making it look like you simply enjoy watching the dogs chew on them just like the hog dog rodeos that was ONCE legal, not anymore......hate to see us loose the fun of hog doggin, just get rid of the hogs while your at it.



We still have them in GA...if a "Bay Dog" catches more than 5 seconds he is DQ  to appease both sides.  If you are no longer able to do it in FL why object to a person training their dogs if they are not in a problem area.


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> hush...you started this



i was being a woman...


----------



## Fifty (Feb 11, 2010)

So if I catch a nasty rank boar and barr him so he will be good eatin in the future and let him go where i caught him on land were people want him.   Then I catch him again a year later (if someone else hasnt shot him or caught him) im suddenly harassing him and suddenly now my dogs are chewing him to pieces. Im not in it for hog control either.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

Fifty said:


> So if I catch a nasty rank boar and barr him so he will be good eatin in the future and let him go where i caught him on land were people want him.   Then I catch him again a year later (if someone else hasnt shot him or caught him) im suddenly harassing him and suddenly now my dogs are chewing him to pieces. Im not in it for hog control either.



Doesn't sound like a bad thing to me if that is the way it is.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Feb 11, 2010)

hog head said:


> ,albino wolly birds
> 
> were can i bay one of these



as soon as i find one ill let you know well try to catch and tie if your game for it


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> as soon as i find one ill let you know well try to catch and tie if your game for it



I'm in


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 11, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> i am so wishing i had just saidi love everyone....good job...but no i had to make a statement me being a woman and always talking..look what it got me..lol.



Your right.....sorry for argueing with you, spread the love....it is almost valentines day.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Feb 11, 2010)

keep on posting , its always good ,you know more than most


----------



## JohnE (Feb 11, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> keep on posting , its always good ,you know more than most



Yeah what do we know, we're all just a bunch of ignorant uneducated florida crackers. 
We aint as bright as them yankees like you wolfpack.


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 12, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Yeah what do we know, we're all just a bunch of ignorant uneducated florida crackers.
> We aint as bright as them yankees like you wolfpack.



Gil...you have my respect, just glad your out and about.

JohnE....Miss me buddy?


----------



## JohnE (Feb 12, 2010)

[QUOTE
JohnE....Miss me buddy?[/QUOTE]

I just like gettin ya riled up wolfpack, dont take anything a say seriously


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 12, 2010)

See Sammy...it's all good...


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 12, 2010)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> as soon as i find one ill let you know well try to catch and tie if your game for it



i am so with yall..when u find one i want in...lol...

and we can hunt one of those nike wearing hoof jokers down here...


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 12, 2010)

So, thats how the fight started!
Someone please pass the popcorn, this is going to be good.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 12, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> i am so with yall..when u find one i want in...lol...
> 
> and we can hunt one of those nike wearing hoof jokers down here...



Then I ain't comin nowhere around


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 12, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Yeah what do we know, we're all just a bunch of ignorant uneducated florida crackers.
> We aint as bright as them yankees like you wolfpack.



Well....the NORTH did win right?  LOL....I just had to throw that in there.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 12, 2010)

Sammy,I agree with you.I hunted with dogs for years and now do it with night vision equipment.I have many friends who still own/use dogs who give me grief for going to the DARK side.Most of it is good natured ribbing and we all talk every weekend sharing pics and stories.I allways enjoy hearing about peoples hunting stories.Ya'll keep posting pics of critters.Dead,bayed,caught,dogged,shot,bow,gun,etc.We may not all hunt the same but we all need to be on the same page where PETA is concerned.Hunters divided will lose everything.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ihunt said:


> Sammy,I agree with you.I hunted with dogs for years and now do it with night vision equipment.I have many friends who still own/use dogs who give me grief for going to the DARK side.Most of it is good natured ribbing and we all talk every weekend sharing pics and stories.I allways enjoy hearing about peoples hunting stories.Ya'll keep posting pics of critters.Dead,bayed,caught,dogged,shot,bow,gun,etc.We may not all hunt the same but we all need to be on the same page where PETA is concerned.Hunters divided will lose everything.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 12, 2010)

Ihunt said:


> Sammy,I agree with you.I hunted with dogs for years and now do it with night vision equipment.I have many friends who still own/use dogs who give me grief for going to the DARK side.Most of it is good natured ribbing and we all talk every weekend sharing pics and stories.I allways enjoy hearing about peoples hunting stories.Ya'll keep posting pics of critters.Dead,bayed,caught,dogged,shot,bow,gun,etc.We may not all hunt the same but we all need to be on the same page where PETA is concerned.Hunters divided will lose everything.


----------



## JohnE (Feb 12, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Well....the NORTH did win right?  LOL....I just had to throw that in there.



Them's fightin words there


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Jester and Big Country.Hunting is just another reason we live in a great country.You do it your way.I do it mine.When PETA can get us to truly fighting among ourselves where it it a real fight doggers against night vision,bait versus non-bait,deer doggers versus traditional,etc.we will all lose.If I have a problem with dogging,bait,or anything I have a simple solution.I DON"T GO.I don't try to force my opinions on anyone else.


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ihunt said:


> Sammy,I agree with you.I hunted with dogs for years and now do it with night vision equipment.I have many friends who still own/use dogs who give me grief for going to the DARK side.Most of it is good natured ribbing and we all talk every weekend sharing pics and stories.I allways enjoy hearing about peoples hunting stories.Ya'll keep posting pics of critters.Dead,bayed,caught,dogged,shot,bow,gun,etc.We may not all hunt the same but we all need to be on the same page where PETA is concerned.Hunters divided will lose everything.




very well put....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Y'all keep it civil.


----------

